# Photo Tourney - Sunrises



## Geoff

Post your photos of sunrises, NOT sunsets!  If you aren't sure if a photo counts post it here and I will let you know.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## kobaj

Ohh, I like this theme, wish I had some more, but this will do !

http://pic.leech.it/i/9c21d/51262f3dscf04002.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];1245302 said:
			
		

> Post your photos of sunrises, NOT sunsets!



How can you tell the difference?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> How can you tell the difference?



because one is in the morning and the other is at night you stupid scouser lol...

im only joking (how can you tell from a photo?)


----------



## TFT

I don''t think you can by looking.
I know from Kobaj's exif data he took it at 06.40 am last August.

I've only got a few sunsets, hoping to get up early tomorrow if the sun is shining. Probably be too late to enter then.


----------



## vroom_skies

For the time being:


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> I don''t think you can by looking.
> I know from Kobaj's exif data he took it at 06.40 am last August.



ha! So all one would need to do to enter a sunset is edit their exif data. 

Anyhoo, all I've got is a bunch of sunsets so I won't be in this one.


----------



## TFT

Irishwhistle said:


> ha! So all one would need to do to enter a sunset is edit their exif data. .



I knew it could be edited but that's something I didn't want to bring up.


----------



## Ben




----------



## Egon

Woo, I managed to get in!


----------



## Respital

TFT said:


> I don''t think you can by looking.
> I know from Kobaj's *exif data* he took it at 06.40 am last August.
> 
> I've only got a few sunsets, hoping to get up early tomorrow if the sun is shining. Probably be too late to enter then.



Umm what is that exactly?


----------



## bass76

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3339/3516673709_e902e649b2_b.jpg


----------



## TFT

Respital said:


> Umm what is that exactly?



Camera settings, scene information, date and time are recorded by the camera into the image file. Download the photo to your desktop, right click it, properties, summary and check "advanced"  to read the data. Not all photos have their "Exif data" set for download.

Vroom's for instance shows it as a sunset at 18.38 hours.


----------



## h364

I'd love to start some amateur photography, what kind of cameras do you guys use? Expensive ones im guessing,


----------



## speedyink

Too bad I don't wake up early... All I gots is sunsets.


----------



## Calibretto

TFT said:


> Camera settings, scene information, date and time are recorded by the camera into the image file. Download the photo to your desktop, right click it, properties, summary and check "advanced"  to read the data. Not all photos have their "Exif data" set for download.
> 
> Vroom's for instance shows it as a sunset at 18.38 hours.


It's also usually referred to as meta data.


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> How can you tell the difference?





funkysnair said:


> because one is in the morning and the other is at night you stupid scouser lol...
> 
> im only joking (how can you tell from a photo?)


Well as someone else said you could look at the EXIF data, but I'm hoping people are being honest and posting photos from the morning.


----------



## Calibretto

Wish I could enter, but who honestly wakes up when the sun rises?


----------



## Geoff

Still waiting for more entries!


----------



## Ben

I'm surprised not many more have entered...I know some people on here who have sunrise pictures!


----------



## Geoff

Same here, we need around 4-5 more entries!


----------



## Geoff

6 photos so far, 4-5 more, come on people!  Even if you don't think they are good post them up!


----------



## alexyu

No sunrises here.
Guess you'll either have to put it up like this or get another theme.


----------



## Geoff

If there are no more entries by tonight then I will post the poll with what I have.  I thought there would have been a lot more entries...


----------



## Calibretto

[-0MEGA-];1247413 said:
			
		

> If there are no more entries by tonight then I will post the poll with what I have.  I thought there would have been a lot more entries...


Looks like there aren't many early risers here


----------



## Respital

I don't remember when i took this one but if you'll allow it I'm in, if not that's okay.


----------



## Geoff

I'll allow it.


----------



## Ben

going to post it up?


----------



## Geoff

It's up.

http://www.computerforum.com/151261-photo-tourney-sunrises.html


----------



## Turbo10

Ben said:


>



Holy shit that's f*** beautiful


----------



## aviation_man

Ben said:


>



Meh.. its not THAT good.. My friend had the exact shame shot. How ironic eh? 
lol


----------



## aviation_man

When are you going to select a new topic ben?


----------



## Geoff

I think Vroom_skies had the best, great job Bob!


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];1251237 said:
			
		

> I think Vroom_skies had the best, great job Bob!



Ha, why thank you.
I've been meaning to reedit that shot. Few things that are bothering me about it.


----------

